# Can you FIM a FIM or top a FIM?



## braker642 (Feb 22, 2010)

i was wondering if it is possiable and what would happen if you first FIMed ur plant so now you got 4 main colas and then either toped or FIMed one or all 4 of the main colas?! it would be awsome if you could bc then you would have 16 huge main colas all dank and fat as shit


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 22, 2010)

well as far as ive seen you can but they wouldnt be HUGE colas if you did it that many times.
youd get a big canopy full of small to average buds


----------



## braker642 (Feb 22, 2010)

got any pics? or links to pics? would love to see.


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 22, 2010)

SC is right. You can chose to grow a main cola or split it using any topping technique, but none will achieve the size of a single main cola. Also, consider the variety you are growing. Some do better without topping. Some will never achieve one huge dense cola and so respond better to topping.


----------



## braker642 (Feb 22, 2010)

so it wont kill the plant? not to much stress?


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 23, 2010)

No. But every time you top it will slow or even stop growing while it repairs the damage. LST will not slow growth so it is a preferable method to achieve many grow tips instead of topping.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 23, 2010)

BigTitLvr said:


> No. But every time you top it will slow or even stop growing while it repairs the damage. LST will not slow growth so it is a preferable method to achieve many grow tips instead of topping.


LST is the way to go! Just finished a grow LSTing, I'm VERY pleased with the end results! And the best part, like BigTit(hahaha) said, is no slow down in growth!


----------



## braker642 (Feb 23, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> LST is the way to go! Just finished a grow LSTing, I'm VERY pleased with the end results! And the best part, like BigTit(hahaha) said, is no slow down in growth!


I agree with both of yall on the LST im in the middle of a pc grow case myself and i love it but i just wanted to know more about this FIMing shit...

when you say the growth slows or even stops, are you saying that instead of taking 8-9 weeks to flower it will take 9-10 weeks??


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 23, 2010)

braker642 said:


> I agree with both of yall on the LST im in the middle of a pc grow case myself and i love it but i just wanted to know more about this FIMing shit...
> 
> when you say the growth slows or even stops, are you saying that instead of taking 8-9 weeks to flower it will take 9-10 weeks??


No, FIMing should be done BEFORE you flower. And with enough veg time left to still heal and start the new growth. It slows down growth during veg. I would NOT FIM during flower! lol


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 23, 2010)

Instead of fim'ing the new growth, just fim a couple of your supporting branches if your looking for more colas, it helps to know or figure out what works best with that particular strain first, but no reason to stunt the plant right after its just got done repairing itself.


----------



## braker642 (Feb 23, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Instead of fim'ing the new growth, just fim a couple of your supporting branches if your looking for more colas, it helps to know or figure out what works best with that particular strain first, but no reason to stunt the plant right after its just got done repairing itself.


if it was done it would be in stages like FIM then give 2 weeks the do it again, but i like ur idea about supporting branches.

What if you did a LST then FIM or top the growth? would that still make big buds or would they be little less than gram buds? that would look crazy!


----------



## braker642 (Feb 23, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> No, FIMing should be done BEFORE you flower. And with enough veg time left to still heal and start the new growth. It slows down growth during veg. I would NOT FIM during flower! lol


I know to FIM only in veg haha i just wanted to know a figure of how long and how it effected the growth? like 2 days or 2 weeks?


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 23, 2010)

Not sure about an exact amount of recovery time, but usually a week or two before you see the new growth. When you fim you might get 2 new colas or it could be more, that why alot of people like to pinch instead of cut because the more rigid the pinch supposedly may encourage more tops.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 23, 2010)

the cola size typically is pretty proportionate to the root system/nutrient uptake.
the tallest cola will always be the best one however, just the way the plant grows.
some plants, under the right conditions (alot of the thai strains come to mind) can have dozens of massive colas. 
check out some of fdd's grows. 
ive topped a top that was topped aftyer being topped more than once. and ive done that to plants that were lst'd
it works great to establish mother plants, but if your going for bud it greatly extends the veg time of plant, mainly because of all the recovery time.
right now ive just flipped two moms ive had vegging for about a year into flower, it will be interesting to see how the turn out.


----------



## braker642 (Feb 24, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> the cola size typically is pretty proportionate to the root system/nutrient uptake.
> the tallest cola will always be the best one however, just the way the plant grows.
> some plants, under the right conditions (alot of the thai strains come to mind) can have dozens of massive colas.
> check out some of fdd's grows.
> ...


great info thanks. who is fdd?
when you topped a top that was topped after being topped how big did the buds get? also how long did you have to veg for?
would love you see those mother plants and espicially the harvest outcome


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 26, 2010)

Topping is so stressful to the plant that I usually see vertical growth halt for the entire plant for about a week to a week and a half. I wont do it again. LST is way more productive, unless you have a particular strain which is known to benefit from a certain topping program.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 26, 2010)

fdd2blk... he is the site moderator. do an advanced search for threads started by him.
as far as my mom's, one of them i think im going to chuck, it likes to make bananas late in flowering anyway, and its too cold to put it outdoors, and by the time it stretches to full potiental i wont have the space for it.
right now i am smack dab in the middle of building a new perpetual sog dual cab setup and making some arrangements for my next run, which will be from some genetics i got from speedyseedz, and some high quality bagseed i run across every once and awhile. since the flower cab will be empty while im germinating/vegging the new genetics, i will stick the one remaining mom in there and see how she does. i might prune her heavy and let her have 5-6 main colas, or i might just let her go and see what happens just for the fuck of it.
anyways i will start a journal in a few days when the new cab is ready with pics and all. originally i planned on building a smaller version of heath's flooded tube vertical, but im finding the damn fittings are expensive as hell, and my better half (loving gf) talked some sense into me about it so this time it will just be an organic hot soil run.

edit-
heres some pics from one of my closet grows awhile back. plants were grown under 172w (43wx4) of CFL in organic soil with no nutes/ferts, and each branch was topped/supercropped 4 times during veg... i borrowed the idea from apple growers, i remember when i was kid in WA state, there was an apple plantation next door, and i was always over there nosing around and asking questions, wanting to know why the cut the tops of the little trees. what ends up happening is that as the plant grows and flowers, the weight of the branches causes them to lean outwards from the trunk of the plant, which allows more light to penetrate the upper canopy, which in turn allows for better flower production. the only trade off on this technique is like i said before, it takes alot of vegging so the plant can recover so that when you start flowering the plant is not stressed. you shouldnt ever flip em into flower unless there just models of plant health in my opinion, or youll just end up discouraged......


----------



## BigTitLvr (Mar 2, 2010)

CFL's? very nice!


----------



## greensister (Mar 2, 2010)

The first one is week 7. They have been FIMed since week 3 as well as LST.

The next one is what the plants look like 5 weeks later after some more FIM of FIM with LST.

I veg for an extra long time, at least 8 weeks. 

Ready for this? You can FIM in early Flower.

I will break this down for you. Last year i did an outdoor grow. In its first few weeks of flowering, i FIMed a few buds. Over the period of a few weeks i noticed that the buds split into 2-4. They grew to about 2/3 the size of the original bud. So rather than one 3 inch bud, i ended up with three 2 inch buds. I did it to more than one bud so i made out like a mo fo. 

The drawbacks are:
It set my harvest back by at least a week.
It invites mold where the plant was wounded. This can be fixed with lower humidity.


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 8, 2010)

check out my grow journal, i fim'd , lst'd, and topped multiple times. not done flowering yet but if you want to see what happens check in once in a wile


----------

